# Protection de l'écran



## Gogywan (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme pas mal d'entre vous, j'ai pu m'amuser un peu avec cet étrange gadget ce weekend. Je me demande toutefois s'il est indispensable d'y placer un film protecteur pour écran puisqu'on utilise pas de stylet. J'ai peur que la réactivité de l'écran, le contraste et la luminosité en prennent un coup.

Quelqu'un a essayé? Ca raconte quoi?

Merci d'avance


----------



## S.Jobs (31 Mai 2010)

J'ai acheter un lot de protection antiglare chez ICLG et c'est une merde sans nom ....
Je viens donc d'en commander de nouvelle (cristal clear) chez amazon, j'espère que cette fois elle seront similaire a celle de mon iphone!:mouais:


----------

